# Cutting Ratios/Advice



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello everyone, its been a while.The last time I was on here I was starting a cut which didn't go to plan as my daughter was born and I had a lot of exams.

This is where I'm at now, I've just started my cut using the following techniques. Any advice and tips are much appreciated as always.

I currently weigh 16St 12lbs. My Resting Metabolic Rate is 2358. To successfully loose the fat I have decided to minus 500 calories as my deficit. To make sure I do loose weight I have made my calorie intake 1800 which is a bit lower than minuse the 500. This is spilt into:

50% Protein

30% Carbs

20% Fat

Im currently eating: 40g fat a day, 135g of carbohydrates and 225g Protein.

What are my chances of success here? My first weigh in after my initial weight last week is on Tuesday. I hope to see some loss! If it's any more than 1-2 pounds a week is it then best to increase my calorie intake so as to not mess around with homeostasis and burn more muscle than I want to?

My diet consists of linseed wholemeal bread, brown rice, egg whites, olive oil (1tbsp a day) tuna, chicken breast, broccoli, pure whey protein and oats.

I am also taking 1000mg L Cartinine a day and drinking 3 cups of green tea a day.

Any tweaks or advice etc are very much welcome, just want to make sure I'm heading on track for a successful cut.

Thanks for taking your time to read this.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I also forgot to add that my training is split into weights and cardio on alternate days. Monday - Wednesday - Friday are cardio sessions, some HIIT on the running machine. Sprinting for 1 min jogging for 2. The days in between are spent lifting involving two body parts per workout a large muscle and a small muscle. Any calories spent are replaced with some extra high quality protein to make sure I don't go below my 1800 calories.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

firstly do you think you can stick to 1800 cals a day for an extended period..

it doesnt sound very much and i`d die on it dude..

i`m not sure of youre reasoning behind that figure..

are you saying 2358 cals is enuff to sustain youre near 17 stone bulk?


----------



## Hulkributes (Feb 3, 2010)

1800 cals for someone your weight I dont think is enough, I think your going to lose a good bit of muscle mass at that rate. If your not in any hurry to lose this weight just drop your diet by a few hundred cals.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Todays the 5th day of 1800 calories and I feel good. I'm not feeling fatigued or anything. I have my multivitamin and L cartinine, creatine and green tea with occasional caffeine tablets and I'm good. I worked out 2358 using bodybuilding.com calculator to work out how many calories my body needs just to maintain my current weight and that's the result I got. So creating a deficit means I should loose weight right? My weigh in is tuesday. If I have lost more than 3 pound I would def increase my calorie intake a little to make sure I lose a steady rate of weight at 1 pounds a week. That's the aim. Loosing weight slowly ensures I maintain as much muscle as possible as I'm managing thereabouts 1g of protein per pound of bodyweight. I guess its trial and error. If the 1st week doesn't work out I shall change my ratios. And increase calorie intake.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think you should always give yourself somehwere to go..

i think you could lose on 2500 a day.. sommat wrong if you cant at that weight bud..

if you started at 2500 you could then as weight lowered cut cals slowly..

you feel ok now matey after a few days..

im not saying my way is best but ive never really counted cals, you simply add carbs to bulk and drop them to cut..

adequate cardio and a good routine does the rest.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I guess time will tell mate. Thanks for your response.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no probs matey, keep the coffee on standyby cos youre gonna get hungy lol


----------



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> ive never really counted cals, you simply add carbs to bulk and drop them to cut..


I think this is great advice. Counting calories will drive you bonkers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stavs said:


> I think this is great advice. Counting calories will drive you bonkers.


this i don't understand.......why would it make you bonkers?

you design a plan then eat the food that fits those numbers it is more simple than many realise but the age old excuse of "oh its to complicated" comes out, if you want something badly then do everything you can to achieve it by making sure you know what your eating you know what to drop or rais if your losses or gains stop....

cal you are very lucky as you have a fast metabolism so you will drop weight easily as well as stay lean if you add food to your diet not many are this lucky.....

i just dont get why following a planned diet is so hard??


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I too agree with counting the calories. I have t,o if I so much as look at a slice of bread I'm wearing it next week.

As for the amount of calories to bulk/cut I'm on 2000 a day at 17.5 stone 25% bf and the fat just wont budge. I swim 6 days do 45 minute treadmill @ 4mph 3 days and train 3 days, and I'm struggling to drop weight.

I guess what I'm trying to say is you have to work out a base line amount of calories them it's trial and error to achieve your goals.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Use one of the online calorie counters if it seems too complicated. Just enter the food and it works out all your macro's.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

following a diet is easy, its why i maintain so well.

an 1800 cal diet aint got no chance with me.

i dont find fatloss easy these days due to my age, its finanlly slowing things down, but again..cosnsitency..

if you cant eat a kebab once a week theres sommat wrong..


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Cal only ever had 1 kebab in my life and believe it or not it was in Norwich.

I was out on the town as you do in your twenties. Bought a kebab, collapsed in a shop door way, threw up and spent the rest of the night trying to find my truck. Never toughed one since.

Had to deliver at Reckitt and Colman's the next day.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> following a diet is easy, its why i maintain so well.
> 
> an 1800 cal diet aint got no chance with me.
> 
> ...


I agree mate i am now in the off season and 6 days of the week i follow a meal plan that gives me plenty of calories to gain once that gain stops i then can know where to increase to restart the gain this is why i am at the heaviest off cycle weight ever in decent condition......

the reason 1800 cals has no chance with you is because your metabolism is fast maybe not as fast as it used to be but still fast, because the OP's BF% is in the high 20's range clearly shouts slow metabolism hence why he has to be so strict with the calories.......because he has alot of fat/water the chances of him burning muscle is small.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well dude we`ll see if he can stick out 1800 cals a day with no prescription drugs or appetite suppressants..

actually my issues are with bulking, thats when my metabolism or as ive realised stress/anxiety allows me to be on 800g of carbs a day and still only gain 1/4 pound a week.

i`ll only try and gain weight when my lifting warrants it cos i just get fatter..

now fingers crossed me backs nearly ok and low dose trt seems to sort out any cortisol type issues,i `ll be able to see if i can gain some weight..

the most effective diet is the one you can be most consistent with..

i dont believe in quick genuine gains or losses.. they generally ego,ballyhoo or water lol

n you gotta remember im talking as a normal trainer and not at a competative level, cos bascially the majority here are normal trainers just trying to grow.

it`ll be intersting to see it trxsta as good at bulking as cutting.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

I know i could manage on 1800 cals but i think the real point that has been overlooked here is that its possible for you to lose weight now with more calories, and the reduce further when the losses slow.

ive always struggled with keeping BF down and ive tried every wrong idea in the book now i think - from ripping all of the calories out to shoving every med down my neck that apparently burns fat and all that really came from any of it was the realisation that if you genuinely want to lose the fat and keep it off then slowly and in smallish steps is the way to do it.

2350 cals isnt a lot for someone of your weight in itself - even if you're an office monkey like me.

I think ultimately, you'd end up lower than 1800 anyway.. but i do think that if you're honest about your diet, consistent and training well then you could have started at 2300 and still dropped weight.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

not without any prescription meds you couldnt andy.. and thats my point..


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

I could... and have.

I think you miss the difference that spending 10 hours of the day sat on your backside makes bud.

i choose to use meds now but ive lived on less relatively easily in the past drug free.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm eating about 4000kcals a day, and not adding any bodyfat!

And i've a shite metabolism...slower than a snails arse!!


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

Neil R said:


> I'm eating about 4000kcals a day, and not adding any bodyfat!
> 
> And i've a shite metabolism...slower than a snails arse!!


yeah but you're frickin HUGE! lol


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

andyboro said:


> yeah but you're frickin HUGE! lol


Only weighing 100k...thats about 40k less than Jay Cutler, whos about same height as me! :lol:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, day 9 of my cut and the training and diet is going well, the hunger pains at first were a pain but I can honestly say that I am now comfortable with my 1800 calories and feel full most of the day. I eat every 2 hours or try to at least. I split the calories so that I get roughly the same per meal and the right amount of protein with each to maintain 1g per pound of bodyweight. L Cartinine is perhaps helping as I read that it makes you feel full up through the day? My body is asjusting well. As some of you know I started out here 11st 8 pics in before and after section than progressed to 14st with pics then again at 17 stone but wasn't happy with the bloaty look. I didn't put as much effort into the bulk as I am now, I just ate lots of rubbish. Counting calories now is not too bad I've drawn up a graph I glance at each meal with calories etc drawn on it so it takes just seconds to add up. So far so good anyway. Roll on next tuesday to see the next weigh in results. I shall also update my pics in before and after section for people to see the change once I'm happy. I'm quite relieved about the muscle loss not being as easy as I first thought.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive a very good idea of what you can do sitting around immobile for 10 hours a day andy..

i cut post fusion..

i also have a good idea of what will be achieved when some or all the factors are adhered too... :wink:


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> ive a very good idea of what you can do sitting around immobile for 10 hours a day andy..
> 
> i cut post fusion..
> 
> i also have a good idea of what will be achieved when some or all the factors are adhered too... :wink:


sitting around for a number of weeks and sitting around for 14 years have very little in common IMO dude.

like paul said, you are one of those lucky people who dont struggle with bodyfat as a general rule - 100% agree that (as you were slightly digging at lol) other inconsistencies havent helped me along the way but i can grow on 2500 cals whereas you would cut on something similar.. does this have anything to do with other factors? other than metabolism and body type - i dont believe so.

in my opinion/experience 99.9% of the dietary advice posted on these forums is not aimed at, or suitable for people at the opposite end of the scale to you and i recon this is another example.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i mustve blinked and missed you on 1800 cals a day dude..

i thought you dropped most bf on a longish cycle and pb`d on squats..

n i also said i dotn find fatloss so easy nowadays..

its albout consistency innit..and dropping all my trt fat has taken along time.. i just get on with it..

you could also argue that my 2 walks a day are a contributing factor..

just a small one..

rather than debaiting it lets see if trixsta can stick to those cals drug free..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cal why are you so determined to believe 1800 cals is bad for the guy? based on what? just his weight?

he has said above he feels comfortable with the calories.....i grow on much less calories than many believe and i cut on approx 2000 calories yet i am approx 200lbs onstage? you cannot function on 1800 calories Cal but that does not mean others cannot......


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i mustve blinked and missed you on 1800 cals a day dude..
> 
> i thought you dropped most bf on a longish cycle and pb`d on squats..
> 
> ...


blinked and missed? my 'standard' diet is around 2000-2250 cals even now... we never really discuss diet either!

when im talking about really low cals then im going back to 2004/5 when i dropped the main bulk.


----------



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

PScarb said:


> this i don't understand.......why would it make you bonkers?
> 
> you design a plan then eat the food that fits those numbers it is more simple than many realise but the age old excuse of "oh its to complicated" comes out, if you want something badly then do everything you can to achieve it by making sure you know what your eating you know what to drop or rais if your losses or gains stop....


I think counting calories will become laborious over time to the point where most people will find it difficult to stick to it. Generally speaking, the dieting techniques that fail are those that require the most effort. The less natural it feels, the less likely it will turn into a habit or 'lifestyle' IMHO.

I'm a fan of Cal's advice, especially when its dished out to beginners. If he doesn't mind me saying, I think he's like the Alan Sugar of this forum, he cuts through all the complexities, and gets to the heart of the matter.

Don't get me wrong, nobody is going to win Mr Universe following Cal's advice, but on the other hand, in the real world most beginners on here will not sustain a regime of counting calories for any length of time. I'm basing this assumption purely on my own experience as a beginner and my gut instinct. I could be wrong, its just an opinion.

However, I will caveat that by saying that if I was competing, I'd be looking for every conceivable advantage, no matter how complex or time consuming.

If it doesn't sound too creepy, I would also add that you and Cal really make this forum what it is, and its great that you both have different approaches.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

stavs, i dont really know you matey, so i`m extremely flattered.. 

you have summed me up in the way i hope i come across..

nope no ones gonna win mr.uni on my advice YET :beckyi dont know much about training on gear..)

however give me 2 years of injury free training and i`ll show you all whats what without a needle or with liver damage.

i`m pretty certain i can get anyone in better shape than me if theyre injury free..

btw i`ll be posting up my clients first subL cycle results soon... :wink:

i have a pic of him before training with me and i`ll b getting some afters ones to use on me NEW site The Norwich Personal Trainer

again many thanks to doug for an extremely nice endorsement..:becky:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> stavs, i dont really know you matey, so i`m extremely flattered..
> 
> you have summed me up in the way i hope i come across..
> 
> ...


Liver damage cal? Is this something you suffer with?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nope not me..

mate of a mate called me a geeky internet fcuker, at the point he told me he`d been on epistane for 8 weeks..

i tutted and explained..

5 weeks later he was round mine looking half the size(due to body language, he wasnt c0ck of the walk any more lmao)

shutdown to fcuk(but of course and i quote still giving it large to the missus 2x a nite) begging for some nolva and clomid...

lol he went to the docs too he was that worried..

it still didnt hit him he`d been pounding his liver tho and if it wasnt for the libido probs he`d have done regular 3 month+ cycles of it..

well hell its a legal uk product lol..

abusing orals is one thing thats either kept very quiet online or doesnt happen due to the basic knowledge thats out there..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stavs said:


> I think counting calories will become laborious over time to the point where most people will find it difficult to stick to it. Generally speaking, the dieting techniques that fail are those that require the most effort. The less natural it feels, the less likely it will turn into a habit or 'lifestyle' IMHO.
> 
> I'm a fan of Cal's advice, especially when its dished out to beginners. If he doesn't mind me saying, I think he's like the Alan Sugar of this forum, he cuts through all the complexities, and gets to the heart of the matter.
> 
> ...


thank you for the kind words mate.....a difference of opinion is what life is all about there is no one way to do anything.....

i stand by what i have said though, i find many even beginners cannot just eat healthy and need to know what they are eating so that they have a plan to stick to........i coach many newbies to the game, even more women who have not even entered a gym and 9 out of 10 times they prefer the discipline that a plan giving numbers etc gives to them as it is evident the non planned out way was not working.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> nope not me..
> 
> mate of a mate called me a geeky internet fcuker, at the point he told me he`d been on epistane for 8 weeks..
> 
> ...


ah i get you and i agree that many treat orals as smarties with no ill effects......although in saying that the chance of damaging the liver is very remote and many say that you have liver damage to flippantly these days with no understanding of it....especially when you know that the liver is one of the most resilient organs there is...........many will slate the use of steroids and PH products yet think nothing about drinking 10 pints on a friday and saturday night as if that would not cause any issue


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i find certain sorts of client gravitate towards me..

a couple of clients wanted something alittle more detailed from me, but i genuinely dont calorie count with them..

i of course bow to greater knowledge prepping anyone for a show, cos ive never tried it..

i train 2 clients who drink everynite.

both have read "the 4 hour Body".

one lent it too me.,

the author advocates drinking 2 glasses of red wine a nite..

both clients drink the equivalent in non specific booze each nite.

ive not asked neither to quit drinking-i`d lose clients.

i asked after reading the book to swap to wine...

went down like a ton of shte...

now then in time i reckon they`lll cut down as training gets serious if they stay on, which i think they will..

its enuff to get them both eating clean and regularly..with enuff protein let alone worrying about any other apsects..

both still making progress tho..course it s slower, but its noticeaable..

thats just real llife dudes..

youre lucky you probly only get the very keen come to you..

i get the keen yet reluctant lol..

if someone is having difficulty as a beginner following all the "rules" out there they should try doing as i do..

keeping it uber simple with clean food thats hi in protein, the carbs should then moderate themselves due the extra protein..cos the diets clean fats not an issue..

now "tortoise and the hare" dudes..just cos it doesnt appear to be the quickest on paper it may prove to be quicker for you.

dont just assume you can be strict enuff cos the chances are you cant.. the diet will then get blamed..

my diet ideas can be critiqued, but ive proved time and time again they are more than adequate.

consistency consistency consistency... :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

soz got on one there abit lol


----------

